# JSB and Maternity Benefit



## GoldWings (5 Jul 2011)

Dear all, 

I'm looking for some info please. I am currently on Job seekers benefit for a month now. I am actively searching for a position but I am also 10 weeks pregnant. 
If I don't get a position, it's likely that I will go from job seekers benefit to maternity benefit. 

My main quandary is regarding the new job bridge scheme or the HEA springboard scheme. For the job bridge scheme, you have to be on benefit for 3 months to be eligible to apply for an internship. The internships are between 6 and 9 months in duration. For the springboard scheme, you must be on benefit for 6 months and the courses are longer in duration. Obviously the timings are wrong for me considering my pregnancy. 

My worry is that after maternity benefit, I will lose the JSB status and be ineligible to apply for any of the above. Does anyone know what I should do or who I can talk to about this? 

I am particularly keen on one of the courses offered under the springboard scheme as I think it would address the issues I am having getting into a particular industry at the moment. Should I go ahead and put my name down for the course and then defer it? 

Any advice greatly received,
Thanks.


----------



## Mynydd (6 Jul 2011)

You need to be in insurable employment up to the first day of your maternity leave AFAIK. Therefore you would be disqualified of maternity benefits.
Therefore you might as well take advantage of Springboard.


----------



## Mynydd (6 Jul 2011)

Also, even if you would qualify, education does not stop payment of maternity benefit.


----------



## GoldWings (6 Jul 2011)

Doh, I assumed that I would be moving from JSB to maternity benefit. Guess if I don't find a job, I will most likely be on JSB the whole time. 
Solved,
Thanks!


----------



## figgy (26 Sep 2011)

Actually you only need to have 1 class A stamp 16 weeks prior to due date - as long as you meet the other PRSI requirements (enough stamps from previous years etc) to allow you claim maternity benefit.  

This can be addressed by getting someone to employ you for a day or two short term work - literally one day would suffice - explain your situation and you might get something as it is no costs to an employer. you just need to be on the books, pay one class A stamp and get a P 45 to submit with the maternity benefit form.

Remember to notify the Social Welfare that you have worked X amount of days so they can reduce your JSB for those weeks.  

My question is if you have received say 4 months Job seekers benefit and then go on maternity beneifit for the full 6 months, does the remaining 8 months of the JSB that you were entitled too get postponed or is it lost?


----------



## Ildánach (6 Oct 2011)

Previous JB claims continues after the Maternity Benefit provided that  there is not more than 26 weeks separating the new claim and the end of  the Maternity Benefit.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#part6



> *(c) JB Linking to JB through another DSFA Scheme*
> 
> JB may also  link to an earlier JB claim through another Social Protection scheme.  This may happen as long as there is not 26 weeks or more where the  person was not in receipt of JB or one of the following schemes *AND *there   is not more than 2 years separating the two JB claims.
> The schemes covered by this provision are;
> ...


----------

